
Ask HN: Most helpful/useful chrome extensions that you couldn't live without? - SolveEverything
What&#x27;s your 1-3 most helpful&#x2F;useful chrome extensions that you honestly couldn&#x27;t live without?<p>things to consider<p>* has at least 4.6 ratings<p>* was updated within last 3 months<p>* you use it daily, every day
======
GrumpyNl
Don't know his score but its a great tool WebDeveloper.

[http://chrispederick.com/work/web-
developer/chrome/](http://chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/chrome/)

------
yogananda
google calendar

------
yogananda
hangouts

------
yogananda
grammarly

